
Diapers: Are they necessary? - pj
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfmoms/detail?blogid=46&entry_id=44503
======
pbhj
_"Lune originally got the idea to skip the diaper stage with her own daughter
after visiting Tibet, where young children sported crotchless pants and simply
squatted and peed outside"_

They weren't babies then, but toddlers, babies can't squat, they can't stand
up.

I've come across this before it's called "elimination communication" (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elimination_communication> ).

The story at the end is interesting - our first could tell us from about 8
months if he wanted to use the toilet by using sign language. He couldn't at
that stage sit on the thing without being held up.

It doesn't appear to be useful from birth, so not "diaper free" unless you
want sticky black neonatal feces on your stuff. Crapping babies in an open
bottomed papoose in a field are one thing, even in a soil floored hut (just
swap the soil), in a carpeted house another.

Also, crotchless pants (as it's North American I assume they mean trousers),
don't they freeze their bits off?

Lastly can't find anything about her own family, all the bios just have info
about her background in Chinese medicine.

Edit: One son, <http://www.flickr.com/photos/27779597@N04/3774983613> plus
this is interesting
<http://www.spinachandhoney.com/search/label/Diaper%20Free>

------
pj
It seems there are a lot of baby articles, especially _contrarian opinions_
about articles and my wife just sent me this. Thought it may be of interest. A
bit shocking when first thinking it, but maybe there's something to it for
those raising little hackers of their own.

